# Alternative : Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows.



## Locke (26 Avril 2020)

Bien, alors je ressors des informations que j'avais mentionnées puis retirées en pensant que Microsoft avait fait le nécessaire et que Apple tiendrait compte dans le format FAT32 que la taille d'un fichier ne peut excéder plus de 4 Go.

Ce que je mentionnais pour la création d'un clé USB et qui posait problème...


Locke a dit:


> Problème connu : lors de la création de la clé USB Assistant Boot Camp décompresse le fichier .iso de Windows 10 1903 et commence à recopier tous les fichiers. Tout se passe bien et d'un seul coup s'arrête toujours au même endroit et impossible de finaliser cette fichue clé USB.
> 
> J'ai mis un moment à comprendre, mais c'est Microsoft et Apple les fautifs. Donc, dans un fichier .iso de Windows qu'un macuser téléchargera/utilisera, s'il s'amuse à fouiner dans le contenu du fichier .iso, tombera sur un dossier *sources* qui contient le fameux fichier *install.wim* qui est le seul et unique problème pour la création de la clé.
> 
> ...


...à ce jour, le problème de taille n'est pas résolu ni pris en compte par Assistant Boot Camp avec le fichier .iso de Windows de cette version *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* se vautrant lamentablement en affichant cet écran...





...attention, prenez le temps de bien regarder cette copie écran, car ça ne concernera *que ce message d'erreur* durant l'installation et aussi lors de la réalisation d'une clé USB qui avorte. Comme mentionné plus haut, c'est encore une fois la taille du fichier contenu dans le fichier .iso dans le dossier *sources* et ayant pour nom* install.wim* qui est le problème, car il fait une taille de 4,62 Go, bien au-delà des 4 Go imposé par le format FAT32 et Assistant Boot Camp se vautre.

Attention, ce qui suit n'est sûrement pas pérenne sur tous les Mac, mais vaut le coup d'être tenté. A l'heure actuelle si on veut faire un clone d'une partition Windows contenue dans disque dur avec une version de macOS, le seul logiciel capable de le faire proprement est Winclone. Or *l'éditeur* connaît bien certains soucis dans l'installation d'une version de Windows dans un Mac, dont ce problème du message d'erreur de la copie écran.

Que propose-t-il ? L'utilisation de *Boot Camp ISO Converter*. Que fera ce logiciel ? Une fois lancé, on indique ou se trouve le fichier .iso, ce dernier recherche dans ledit fichier .iso le fichier *install.wim* et le découpe généralement en 3 parties d'un peu plus de 2 Go ayant une extension .swm _(extension prise en compte par Assistant Boot Camp et Windows)_, puis créé un nouveau fichier .iso avec une mention split...











...c'est donc avec le nouveau fichier *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso-split.iso* qu'il faudra tenter de faire une installation en espérant que tout se passe bien. Je me répète, lisez et relisez, car ça ne concernera que le message d'erreur de la copie écran et ne sera pas forcément pérenne sur tous les Mac.

*Info :* l'éditeur pensait en 2018 que son logiciel ne serait plus nécessaire... https://twocanoes.com/using-larger-windows-10-isos-with-boot-camp-assistant/ ...mais il faut croire que non ! Ah oui, Boot Camp ISO Converter est bien gratuit même s'il n'en donne pas l'impression, il suffit d'entrer un email pour obtenir un n° de licence. On aura compris que l'email est un prétexte pour tenter d'envoyer des informations, c'est de bonne guerre.


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2020)

Allez, je reviens donner des informations, car j'ai lu que beaucoup de membres tentaient de créer une clé USB de démarrage en utilisant *UNetbootin*. Oui, cela fonctionne, mais, il y a un, mais et un grand, mais. Si ce logiciel fait a priori bien son boulot, il recopie tout ce qu'il trouvera depuis le contenu du fichier .iso de Windows, mais à la bourrin, c'est-à-dire sans aucune vérification !

Que se passera-t-il ? Eh bien, le même type d'écran mentionné au début du message...




...vous aurez donc compris, qu'il faudra d'abord convertir le fichier .iso officiel de Windows en utilisant *Boot Camp ISO Converter*, mentionné en début de message. Eh oui, UNetbootin ne s'occupera pas de savoir quelle est la taille du fichier *install.wim* qui est la source du problème.

Ce n'est pas tout, ce type de clé USB de démarrage ne sera pas utilisable tel quel, il manquera les pilotes/drivers que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp et tout ce que vous obtiendrez, si Windows fonctionne, sera un démarrage en 1024x768 pixels, sans connexion internet Wi-Fi, donc sans possibilité d'installer le moindre pilote si votre Mac ne possède pas un port Ethernet.

Il y aurait beaucoup à dire, mais il y a bien une différence entre un fichier .iso pour Mac télécharger sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et un fichier officiel pour Windows téléchargé depuis un vrai PC ou une machine virtuelle sous macOS en utilisant *MediaCreationTool1903.exe*, le fichier *install.wim* n'existe pas dans le fichier .iso de Windows, mais porte le nom de *install.esd *et qui ne pèse que 3,63 Go. Il y a bien une séparation de diffusion des serveurs de Microsoft pour une version de Windows 10 pour PC et pour Mac, mais ça il faut le savoir ainsi que la différence dans les fichiers install.wim et install.esd, mais ça pour le moment je n'en connais pas la raison.

Fichier .iso Microsoft pour un Mac...






Fichier .iso Microsoft pour un PC...







Certains vont se dire, c'est simple, il suffit d'utiliser le fichier .iso pour PC et le tour est joué. Erreur grave, si on réalisera bien une clé démarrable a priori correcte en utilisant le fichier .iso pour PC, lors de l'installation il y aura un message d'erreur que certains membres ont rencontré et qui est l'absence d'un support média que l'installateur ne trouvera pas ! Quoi que l'on fasse, l'installateur restera figé, il faudra recommencer depuis le début avec la bonne clé de préparation.

Malheureusement, il n'y a aucune solution. Non content que la taille des fichiers install.wim et install.esd soit spécifique pour un Mac ou un PC, ils contiennent des utilitaires propres pour chaque matériel Apple et Microsoft. Et là, ne pouvant pas éplucher le contenu desdits fichiers, je suis incapable d'en dire plus !


----------



## louloudu83 (26 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour, j'essaie d'installer windows avec Boot Camp, seulement au bout d'un moment cela me met "erreur lors de la copie de fichiers windows" j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une solution merci d'avance

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans le message approprié, on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong


----------



## louloudu83 (26 Septembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Bien, alors je ressors des informations que j'avais mentionnées puis retirées en pensant que Microsoft avait fait le nécessaire et que Apple tiendrait compte dans le format FAT32 que la taille d'un fichier ne peut excéder plus de 4 Go.
> 
> Ce que je mentionnais pour la création d'un clé USB et qui posait problème...
> 
> ...


Il demande de rentrer une carte bleu pour winclow, est-il passé payant ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (26 Septembre 2020)

windows a jamais été gratuit, il faut une clé d'activation par contre.


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2020)

louloudu83 a dit:


> Il demande de rentrer une carte bleu pour winclow, est-il passé payant ?


Le fichier officiel est à télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement dans la version 64 bits. Ensuite lors de la première installation, tu peux continuer sans entrer le n° de licence, l'installation ira bien jusqu'au bout. Mais attention, il ne faut pas te faire d'illusion, son utilisation sans n° de licence sera limitée, à commencer par le plus important qui est l'accès à des réglages qui va rendre cette version bien peu exploitable. Donc oui, il faudra mettre la main à la poche.


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2020)

louloudu83 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'essaie d'installer windows avec Boot Camp, seulement au bout d'un moment cela me met "erreur lors de la copie de fichiers windows" j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une solution merci d'avance
> 
> *Note de la modération :* on déménage dans le message approprié, on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong


Comme j'ai déménagé ton message ici, tu as mis en application, c'est à dire ce que je mentionne en réponse #1 en créant un nouveau fichier .iso ?


----------



## Landry13e (10 Mars 2021)

Merci pour ce tutos fort utile, étant moi même confronter a ce problème de création de disque USB démarrable.

Par contre BOOT CAMP ISO CONVERTER ne fonctionne pas chez moi car le logiciel me dit que pour l'utiliser il faut avoir OS X 10.12  et ma version est 10.10. Y a t-il une version compatible avec la version de mon MAC?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2021)

Landry13e a dit:


> Par contre BOOT CAMP ISO CONVERTER ne fonctionne pas chez moi car le logiciel me dit que pour l'utiliser il faut avoir OS X 10.12 et ma version est 10.10. Y a t-il une version compatible avec la version de mon MAC?


Malheureusement non. Ce qui sous-entend que ton Mac semble très vieux, quelle année ?


----------



## Landry13e (10 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Malheureusement non. Ce qui sous-entend que ton Mac semble très vieux, quelle année ?


Fin 2013
OS X YOSEMITE 10.10.5
  Nom du modèle :    iMac
  Identifiant du modèle :    iMac14,1
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core i5
  Vitesse du processeur :    2,7 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de cœurs :    4
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cœur) :    256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3 :    4 Mo
  Mémoire :    8 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    IM141.0118.B12


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2021)

Landry13e a dit:


> Fin 2013
> OS X YOSEMITE 10.10.5


Ton iMac n'est pas si vieux et peut utiliser macOS Catalina. Toutefois je te conseillerais plutôt macOS Mojave qui est une version bien plus stable et fiable dans le temps. Par contre, cela nécessiterait que tu fasses une installation propre qui inclut un formatage du disque dur interne. Auparavant il te faudra sauvegarder tes données personnelles. Par la suite tu auras moins de problèmes pour utiliser Assistant Boot Camp et petit rappel, ce dernier ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné.


----------



## Landry13e (11 Mars 2021)

Ok merci pour ta réponse LOCKE.
Je ne savais pas que je pouvais mettre a jour l'OS j'avais lu qu'il correspondait à la date d'achat du MAC.
Du coup j'ai trouvé une autre solution.
J'ai fait un iso de Windows 8.1 unilingue qui fait 3.9 GO et je l'ai mis a jour vers windows 10.
ça fonctionne mais mon windows ram vraiment trop, la molette de la souris ne fonctionne pas , bref des petites choses qui m'embête du coup je vais surement abandonner cette idée.
Merci encore un grand merci pour ton retour.


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2021)

Landry13e a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que je pouvais mettre a jour l'OS j'avais lu qu'il correspondait à la date d'achat du MAC.


Il faut lire les bonnes informations et officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT210222


----------

